

Xobni Coming To The Blackberry - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/30/xobni-coming-to-the-blackberry-leaked-pic/?awesm=tcrn.ch_13t&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_source=twitter.com

======
dmix
Nice, Techcrunch got a leaked picture from one of their secret sources. Xobni
would obviously want to keep it hidden and out of the press - that's why they
showed it off at the mobile conference?

------
mattmaroon
Here's what was going through Schonfeld's mind as he was typing that entry up:
"writing...article...about...mobile...must...mention...iphone...somehow..."
Way to shoehorn it in at the end with that non sequitur.

